# Fog Chiller Freezer???



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

A know someone who has one of those motel fridge/freezers and I was wondering could that be used as a fogchiller? Would drilling a hole large enough for a PVC pipe for the fog to come in, then another for the fog to come out. Is the freezer part of the fridge cold enough to cool it down?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure it would be. Not sure if it'd make a big enough difference to warrant the extra work though. But considering you'd be iceless it may be worth it. I've read articles where people have hacked those into PC cases and used them for ultimate cooling. Of course with PCs condensation became an issue. Overall this makes me wonder if PC liquid cooling systems could be used to chill fog.

Maybe run copper tubing inside the fridge between the fog intake and outtake, loop it around a few times. Let the fridge cool up for a bit then pipe the fog THROUGH the tubes. 

Just piping it through I'd be worried about your cold air escaping through he openings. Man wish my father was still alive I'd ask him - he knew a lot about refrigeration.

-TM


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

TM...one of my computers has the liquid cooling system in it...that stuff wouldnt cool the fog enough IMHO to have it lay low to the ground. My thoughts for the hotel fridge was that if the fog was piped up from beneath the fridge and up into the freezer part of it, then it can come back down and out another PVC outlet ala Vortex style. I made me a Vortex style chiller, and I like it, but it uses waaaay too much ice for my tastes. So I had thought to do the same internal design but with the hotel fridge/freezer


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i would think you would have to pipe it in the top, and exit the bottom, when the fog cools it stays low. -- if you try this , let us know if it works


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How fast could the unit re-chill the next batch of hot fog that is pushed in? It may take too long between fog burst to get much coverage.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

alot of great things to think about...how to pipe the fog in, from the top or bottom...how fast it will chill again..if anything would be a great way to spend my time in the off season of making stuff for Halloween


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Depends on the fridge. Does it have a compressor or is it a chemical transfer "silent" fridge. The chemical transfer wont cool enough.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I like your idea, but I don't think it will cool enough to lay the fog low.

Here's hoping that you prove me wrong!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Slightly...I really dont know what kind it is, all I know it is the kind you find in hotel rooms.
MoonDog...well even if it doesn't work it is no loss for me since it is not my fridge/freezer and he is giving it to me.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

what would probable help is to fill with 2-liter bottles of water and set it as low as it will go to help cool the fog


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

The_Caretaker, i was kind of wanting to avoid the whole ice route with this project. Kind of an "ice-less fog chiller" thing. But yes, the 2 Litres with water in it would definitely cool it down.


----------

